# Costume Contest Ballot and other Templates



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

I would also appreciate something like this.


----------



## magen16 (Oct 10, 2006)

This is what I use for my ballots


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html

I found this tonight while searching for Tempt Your Fate ideas. Since Frankie's Girl said anyone could use it last year, I hope it is okay to revive this thread.\

Awesome graphic, BTW!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/68805-halloween-adult-party-games-3.html

Another great graphic posted here last year by ylbissop. You guys are so creative.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My friend luludou on another board shared this site for a Toe Tag. Oh, the possibilities!

HPLHS Prop Toe Tag


----------



## leighanne4585 (Aug 28, 2009)

We used that toe tag template as invites this year, its awesome because you can type in your own city. We attached them to plastic feet we got from $ tree. *They were such a huge hit!* Thank you for the other ballots, I needed something for our costume contest as well


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/70989-tempt-your-fate-party-game.html
> 
> I found this tonight while searching for Tempt Your Fate ideas. Since Frankie's Ghoul said anyone could use it last year, I hope it is okay to revive this thread.
> 
> Awesome graphic, BTW!


Thanks!

I have no problems with anyone using the graphics I made... I posted them up there so as to help if I could. Borrow away!


----------

